
Internet Explorer 6 share grows (and Chrome falls) - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/02/2001-all-over-again-internet-explorer-6-share-grows-and-chrome-falls.ars
======
melling
Microsoft is silently updating IE6 (and IE7) to IE8 for many users. Any IE6
growth is only temporary.

Watch this site for the next update:

<http://www.ie6countdown.com/>

------
barista
Interesting how some sites create a news out of a statistical blip and present
it with a sesational headline. All or clicks and pageviews...

~~~
yuhong
However why isn't IE6 continuing to go down is still a good question.

